# To Cyprus and back



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

Friends of ours are currently in Germany on the way back from Cyprus. Their story so far can be found at http://teamcyprus.wordpress.com/


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thats my reading sorted for the day. 
Thanks


----------

